# $300 per hour $10 per mile



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

List night I grabbed an Uber ride scheduled for 6 this morning 

it was a 3 mile, 6 min ride paying $30 I thought it was a mistake but no. The passenger paid $42

how does this happen?? Any clues??


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice, I had a very similar offer yesterday. I declined it because I just didn't think they'd pay. 
Was right around 30 for maybe 3 miles.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nice, I had a very similar offer yesterday. I declined it because I just didn't think they'd pay.
> Was right around 30 for maybe 3 miles.


this was the second one like this I was offered, the first one I turned down for the same reason you did. I won’t turn down any more like this


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> how does this happen?? Any clues??


Tap the little down arrow next to 'Fare' to get a breakdown.
Might be some clues there.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

Dear Diary.... Jackpot!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I tell u guys an algorithm buck up. Take that same trip here 9 blocks not 2 plus miles uber $36 driver $5. Fact....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I tell u guys an algorithm buck up. Take that same trip here 9 blocks not 2 plus miles uber $36 driver $5. Fact....


Here a uber X ride is 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a min and an XL is 50% more,, What the customer pays uber is of no interest to me, as long as Im paid for time and miles as agreed

But these scheduled rides, (not the ones that look like a regular ping) but the ones that can be scheduled days in advance, dont follow the same pay structure. I had two such rides I grabbed last night, that I did this morning. 

1) Uber X 5.4 miles, 10 min, 6 seconds $22.09. The pay for this X ride would normally be about $6
2) Uber XL 13.7 miles 26 min 51 seconds .$3017 The pay for this XL ride would normally be about $20

I cant see what the Uber got on these rides

I dont know what uber got for either of these rides...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What I am trying to say hi surge hidden nothing for you or me. Passengers going 8 city blocks . You and i get $3.60 or so passengers are paying $25. 
Turn this same ride into 3 miles $40 passengers pay. We get $19 -to 21....I think ubers algorithms on.mini rides is programmed wrong


----------



## Philly heretic (May 27, 2020)

oldfart said:


> List night I grabbed an Uber ride scheduled for 6 this morning
> 
> it was a 3 mile, 6 min ride paying $30 I thought it was a mistake but no. The passenger paid $42
> 
> ...


Uber is pumping their quarterly earnings numbers... take advantage of it as a driver. Depending on your market, it could last anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks during the quarterly periods. Read their IPO prospectus on the SEC website. They actually say that they can and will fudge numbers. LMAO 🤣


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mike-CMH said:


> Dear Diary.... Jackpot!


Dear Diary:
Uber found a new and exiting way to RIP ME OFF.
It's not paid in dollars ... it's paid in yen, or peso. Your choice.

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Roughly 2.5 million USD


----------

